# Vulture Culture Fiends



## BogWitchBrew (Nov 4, 2021)

I wanted to see if anyone else here is involved in collecting, procuring, selling, or working on taxidermy and various vulture-culture themed hobbies! 
I'm an avid collector of bones, pelts, and specimens. I'm hoping to get into taxidermy moreso in the future once I have the resources and funds. My collection is all from ethical sources and passed of natural causes or were found by me in my hikes or through my work.

*Currently I have: *
- 8 Fox Tails of various color 
- 1 vintage Silver Fox pelt 
- Black Vulture feathers 
- African Bush Pig Skull 
- Warthog Skull 
- Red Fox Skull 
- Raccoon Skull 
- Coyote Skull
- European Badger Skull, 
- Cat Skull and Vertebrae
- 5 Tarantula Fang sets (from molts)
- Alligator Osteoderms
- Wet Specimen Ball Python 
- 2 Wet Specimen Cats (different stages of development)
- White Tailed Deer Mandible Athame (crafted from a tribe in Virginia)
- 2 Sets of Deer Antlers 
- Mummified Bat 
- 9 various Bug Species preserved in Resin 

What do you have? What do you hope to find or obtain? I love to see other collections! I have a few awesome shops that I follow through Etsy and Instagram, but laws vary from state to state and differing countries.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 4, 2021)

I has pretty rocks (one of them with fools gold I think) and a blue jay feddur ~


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 4, 2021)

I've collected and cleaned feathers of various species of birds I've found on the ground.
Other than that I mostly just photograph the birds.


----------



## BogWitchBrew (Nov 4, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I've collected and cleaned feathers of various species of birds I've found on the ground.
> Other than that I mostly just photograph the birds.


Oh, that is awesome! Do you post your photography anywhere? I'd love to see. I am a total bird-nerd.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 4, 2021)

ForestWitchBrews said:


> Oh, that is awesome! Do you post your photography anywhere? I'd love to see. I am a total bird-nerd.



I publish the better ones here.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 5, 2021)

I occasionally pick up conkers and keep them... like... forever? Does that count?

One thing I do want to get my hands on, though, is some sheep or goat feet. Going to boil them down to the bones and make me some replica Roman dice.


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 6, 2021)

I don't have a good place to get such things from. Personally, all I have are some feathers, low-grade fossilized shells and a single roe deer antler.

My wife however, her family house was in a forest. And she had better access to... specimens. I still remember that severed beaver head stored in the freezer there.


----------

